# New D&D (etc.) Meetup in Birmingham AL



## kcrider (May 10, 2006)

If you're located near Birmingham, Alabama and looking for a D&D / D20 / related RPG (HackMaster, Cthulhu, etc.) game, the D&D Meetup is active once more! The first Meetup is scheduled for this Satuday, May 13, at 4 PM at the Little Professor Bookstore in Homewood. For details, and for future Meetups -- typically the 2nd Saturday of each month -- check us out online and RSVP at http://dnd.meetup.com/751/ or email me at kcrider@dragonhall.com.

May cold iron avail thee!


----------



## JollyDoc (May 28, 2006)

Hi there.  I DM a long-running campaign in the Birmingham area, and we are looking for one or two new players.  Maturity, experience and reliability a must.  Check out the escapades of our group over in the Story Hour at JollyDocs Age of Worms!


----------

